# 2 x Cocktail Stick



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Son moro :wave:

A new video, today's shooting went pretty well.

Distance: 9,5 m

Target: 2 x Cocktail stick

Ammo: 3/8" steel BB


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . Now your ready for a playing card . Use a mirror set up or put the camera behind the target facing you . Follow the documentation rules and get the badge for card cut . Have fun !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks treefork, I guess I had more luck than usually... 

After finding suitable slingshot model and almost two years practice I'm pretty happy to my progress.

It's much easier to get playing cards than strike anywhere matches, so yes, I gonna try card cutting in near future.

Where I can find those documentation rules for card cut badge ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys with your matches!!!! Now toothpicks???? What could be next??? I am amazed, and humbled. Great shooting!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... go for some badges!!!! Good shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> You guys with your matches!!!! Now toothpicks???? What could be next??? I am amazed, and humbled. Great shooting!!!


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31061-pinpoint-accuracy/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31894-making-a-point-with-a-dog-bone-slingshot/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > You guys with your matches!!!! Now toothpicks???? What could be next??? I am amazed, and humbled. Great shooting!!!
> ...


Wow, there is no target small enough to all You who really can shoot with slingshot :shocked:

Voe jumaleisson, että jokku osaa ampua ritsalla :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Yep ... go for some badges!!!! Good shooting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


First attempt next weekend, if cards that I ordered comes.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> You guys with your matches!!!! Now toothpicks???? What could be next??? I am amazed, and humbled. Great shooting!!!


Thanks Ibojoe


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Definitely card cutting for you. Look forward to your badge and vid. I simply do NOT do videos, so I will remain badge naked. My phone won't even take pictures any more.. Susi won't fool with videos either so I'll just be a slick sleeve around here.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Grest shooting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Definitely card cutting for you. Look forward to your badge and vid. I simply do NOT do videos, so I will remain badge naked. My phone won't even take pictures any more.. Susi won't fool with videos either so I'll just be a slick sleeve around here.


I had to buy a new video camera because of this slingshot hobby.

Do You know that in finnish language Susi means same as wolf in english ?



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Grest shooting! Thanks for sharing


Thanks Genoa


----------

